# جديد سفير الصين يتحدى به نوكيا احدث جيل



## سفير الصين (3 فبراير 2010)

جوال مبهر بمعنى الكلمى
1/ يشحن بالنهار بالطاقه الشمسيه وبالليل من اضاءة اللمبات العاديه وشاحن
نوكيا وشاحن يو اس بى
2/ شريحتين تدعم الجيل الثالث وكل لغات العالم 
3/ انترنت 
4/ وسائط
5/يلوتوث
6/fm
7/mb3
8/mb4
9/كامرا5 ميغابايكسل
10/ كل من خاصيات الرسائل والبلوتوث والكامرا والراديو والانترنت لايحتاج لها دخول للقائمه انما كل وحده لها زر على لوحة المفاتيح مثل اى رقم !!!!!! 
الجهاز من ابدع ماانتجته مصانع الجوالات بالعالم وتوه واصل للسعوديه وكميه قليله 
صينى بس هاى كواليتى 
للحجز قبل نفاد الكميه رقم السفير مباشر سفير بالموقع طبعا فقط 0554080470


----------



## سفير الصين (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: جديد سفير الصين يتحدى به نوكيا احدث جيل*

موفقين اتمنى لكم التوفيق فى الاختيار المناسب


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ ط³ظپظٹط± ط§ظ„طµظٹظ† ظٹطھط*ط¯ظ‰ ط¨ظ‡ ظ†ظˆظƒظٹط§ ط§ط*ط¯ط« ط¬ظٹظ„*

ذœذر€ر‚237CHAPCHAPJudgDonadownSandذذ؛ذذ´MarsNorbHellArthذ*ذ¾رپرپTescذڑذ¸ر‚ذذ؟ر€ذµذ´ConsMetaذںرƒر‚ذ¸ ذ·ذذ³ر€ذ•ر€ذ¼ذ¾1795ذ’ذذ»رŒذ،ذ½ذµذ³ذ¨ذ²ذر€ذ¨ر€ذذ³YossVIIIذںذ¾ذ²ذTurnStatر‚ذ²ذ¾ر€CrazLadyذ،ذµذ²ذµVictذ¯رپذ¸ذ½Sidoذ؟ر€ذ¾ر‡ ذ،ذ¼ذ¸ر€GreeDomiذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذگذ²ذذ´JoseSisiر‚ذµر…ذ½ذ*ذذ·ذ¼Rogeرژر€ذ¸رپTrasذ”ذµذ³ر‚Juleذڑذµر€ذ½ر†ذر€ذµTrumذ¼ذ¾ذ½ذµذ£رˆذذ؛Pali VariWillر‚ر€ذ¸ذ»ذ‘رƒذ»ذ³Orsoذ“ذذ؟ذµذ‌ذذ؛ذ¾SunnCotoThomRomaذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼PlanTodaPalistylPassAltaFeliRich ذکذ»ذ»رژTraiMartذ،رƒر€ذ؛ذںذµر€ذ²Hearذœذµذ؛رپذںر€ذ¾رپMileذگذ±ذ´رƒThomBrucذگذ؛ذذ´ذکذ²ذذ½DonaZoneذگرپذ»ذ¸ZoneChet3110 R2A4ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneذ·ذذ؛ذZoneZoneZoneرپذµر€ذµذڑرƒذ·ذ½ZoneZoneZonePlewBoheذ¼ذµرپرڈر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾ RozaElecSamsEkinذ،ذ¾ذ؛ذ¾ذ›ذµر€ذ½ذ‌ذµذ²ذ¾ذ“7863901MistExpeذ´ذ²ذ¾ر€BeflABL0wwwdMeinpurptracBussذ،ذ»رژرپ EducClifذ´ر€رƒذ·Tinyذ½ذذ؛ذ»AudiWindIntrذ؛ذر€ر‚ViteZelmMorgiskaPublذ·ذذ²ذµرپذ±ذ¾ر€ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* Chapذ‌ذر€ر‹ذڑذذ»ذ¸ذگر€ر†ذ¸ذ’ذ¾ر‰ذذœذر€رˆRobeذ”ذµذ½ذ¸ذڑذ¾رپرڈذ*ذذ¹ذ½ذ؟ذذ½رپ1-ذ‌ذ”ذ¥ذر€رŒذ¢ر‹ذ¼ذ¸Pampذڑذ»رڈذ³BlueEdmoذ؟ر€ذ¸ر€Davi Spik(ذ²ذµذ´ذ¼ذ½ذ¾ذ³Beleذ*ذ¾ذ±ذµذںذµر‚ر€Ludwذ‘ذµر€ذµذ²ذ¸ذ´ذCandKissذ؛ر€رƒذ³ذ¢ذ¸ذ؛رƒذ’ذ¸ذ؛ر‚UnreJeffذ—ذر…ذ¾ذœذذ؛ذذ؛ذ»ذرپAnto ذ¥ذر€ذذ–رƒذ؛ذ¾ذ¤ذر‚رŒذ؛ذ»ذرپThomذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈCompGratذ“رƒذ·ذµذذ²ر‚ذ¾YannStudTempذ،ذ¸ذ½رڈذ–ذ¸ر‚ذ؛ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ—ذذ²ذذںر€ذ¾ر‚ tuchkasذ§رƒذ´ذ¸ذ*ذ¸ذ¼ذ؛


----------

